# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  Sony ενισχυτής αυτοκινήτου

## pandas

Καλησπέρα σας. Εδω και λίγο καιρό έχω εγκαταστήσει στο αυτοκίνητό μου έναν τελικό ενισχυτή 700 w sony με ένα Sub της ίδιας εταιρίας. Απο τότε λοιπόν όταν παίζει δυνατά μετά απο 10 λεπτά ενεργοποιείτε η προστασία του και μυρίζει καμμένο. Παρατήρησα φυσικά οτι υπερθερμένετε ο ενισχυτής αλλά κυρίως και το sub στο σημείο του μαγνήτη. Θα ήθελα λοιπόν τις γνώσεις σας τι μπορεί να έχω κάνει λάθος!!!
Εχω αρκετές γνώσεις απο ηλεκτρονικά και έχω κάνει σωστά την συνδεσμολογία. Τέλος μήπως κατι τέτοιο είναι φυσιολογικό?? Αν θέλει κάποιος να με βοηθήσει μπορώ να δώσω και πρόσθετα στοιχεία αλλά δεν θέλω φυσικά να σας γίνω και κουραστικός ταυτόχρονα. :Confused1:

----------


## ezizu

Θα  βοηθούσε αν μας έδινες περισσότερες πληροφορίες (μοντέλα,χαρακτηριστικά,κάποιο σχέδιο της εγκατάστασης ή κάποια φωτογραφία ).

----------


## stelios_a

κατι τετοιο φυσικα θα βοηθουσε . μαλλον εχεις δωσει πολυ bassboost η εχεις βαλει πολυ δυνατα το gain η εχεις  μεγαφωνα που δεν τα κραταει ο ενισχυτης ( καποιο διπλοπινικο ισως ? ι χαλασμενο ενισχυτη ( για να λες οτι ζεσταινει το μεγαφωνο ) γιατι εχω δει χαλασμενο ενισχυτη να ζεστενει ακομα και τερας ηχειο.  απο παραμορφωσεις πως πας ?

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

ο Στελιος μαλλον εχει δικιο.

βεβαια τα σονυ δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο

----------


## pandas

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις γρήγορες απαντήσεις σας.Φωτογραφίες έχω μόνο αυτές τις δύο.Για καμμένο τον ενισχυτή δεν ξέρω άν είναι έτσι καθώς το έκανε απο την πρώτη ώρα της εγκατάστασης.Παραμόρφωση δεν έχει γιατί αυτό που περιγράφω το παρουσιάζει με την ένταση στη μέση.Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει οτι αν πέζει πιο χαμηλά δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα όση ώρα και αν παίζει . Θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω και καλύτερες φωτό αν μου ζητήσετε.Τέλος τα στοιχεία των μηχανημάτων είναι ενισχυτής :XM-GTR7040 sub:XS-GTX121LS χωρίς το κουτί αν το δείτε απο την sony ηχεία:XS-GTX6932


1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## PCMan

> Σας ευχαριστώ για τις γρήγορες απαντήσεις σας.Φωτογραφίες έχω μόνο αυτές τις δύο.Για καμμένο τον ενισχυτή δεν ξέρω άν είναι έτσι καθώς το έκανε απο την πρώτη ώρα της εγκατάστασης.Παραμόρφωση δεν έχει γιατί αυτό που περιγράφω το παρουσιάζει με την ένταση στη μέση.Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει οτι αν πέζει πιο χαμηλά δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα όση ώρα και αν παίζει . Θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω και καλύτερες φωτό αν μου ζητήσετε.Τέλος τα στοιχεία των μηχανημάτων είναι ενισχυτής :XM-GTR7040 sub:XS-GTX121LS χωρίς το κουτί αν το δείτε απο την sony ηχεία:XS-GTX6932
> 
> 
> 1.jpg2.jpg


Για μέτρα για dc σε όλες τις εξόδους του ενισχυτή σου και μέτρα σε διάφορες εντάσεις.

Πες μας και πως τα έχεις συνδέσει.

ΥΓ. Το sub χρειάζεται κουτί. Τώρα πηγαίνει σαν τρελό και δεν ακούγεται όσο θα έπρεπε.

----------


## pandas

Εχω μετρήσει στις εξόδους και δεν έχω dc που να προκαλέσει το πρόβλημα.Θα το ξανακάνω όμως και σήμερα. Κουτί σίγουρα δεν χρειάζομαι για το αυτοκίνητο της φωτό είναι το καλύτερο πιστεύω <<κουτί>> που υπάρχει!!!!!(Fiat cinquecento) :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## PCMan

> Εχω μετρήσει στις εξόδους και δεν έχω dc που να προκαλέσει το πρόβλημα.Θα το ξανακάνω όμως και σήμερα. Κουτί σίγουρα δεν χρειάζομαι για το αυτοκίνητο της φωτό είναι το καλύτερο πιστεύω <<κουτί>> που υπάρχει!!!!!(Fiat cinquecento)


Πάντως πολλοί θα διαφωνήσουν.
Ακόμα δεν μας είπες πως τα έχεις συνδέσει.

----------


## pandas

Ναι συμφωνώ και σίγουρα αστιευόμουν.Η συνδεσμολογία είναι η εξής:Χρησιμοποιώ την μία έξοδο του τελικού πρός τα ηχεία R&L με καλώδιο 4mm διάμετρο.Στην άλλη έξοδο εχω συνδέσει το sub με ίδιας διατομής καλώδιο και φυσικά έχω κάνει και τις ρυθμίσεις-συνδεσμολογία που φαίνονται στην φωτό που επισυνάπτω.Untitled.png

----------


## ezizu

Η συνδεσμολογία, των ηχείων, αν έχει γίνει έτσι όπως λες είναι σωστή, οπότε έλεγξε τις ρυθμίσεις σου ( EQ, στάθμη σήματος line για front/rear ή sub woofer αντίστοιχα, bass boost αν υπάρχει στο radio-cd αντίστοιχη επιλογή κ.λ.π.). Κοίταξε δηλαδή,μήπως έχεις κλιπάρισμα του ενισχυτή,λόγω υπεροδήγησης, από υψηλή στάθμη σήματος από το radio-cd (σε αυτή την περίπτωση, άλλαξε τις ρυθμίσεις EQ ή Bass boost, ή μείωσε την στάθμη του σήματος line, είτε από το radio-cd ,είτε από τον ενισχυτή αν έχει ρυθμιστικό, ή και με συνδιασμό radio-cd και ενισχυτή ).Θα πρέπει να λειτουργείς τον ενισχυτή σε normal εντάσεις και όχι πάνω από τα όρια του, με τσίτα τα γκάζια, με αποτέλεσμα να κλιπάρει να ζεσταίνεται και να έχεις κίνδυνο να κάνεις ζημιά και στον ενισχυτή αλλά και στα μεγάφωνα.Εννοείται βέβαια ότι μόνο φανταστικά ( και όχι RMS ) είναι τα 700W του ενισχυτή καθώς και τα 1000W του sub woofer.
Το μεγάφωνο ( sub woofer ), η SONY το έχει σε καμπίνα bass reflex ,μικρότερη (από ότι μπορώ να καταλάβω από τις φωτογραφίες ) σε λίτρα,από το πορτ μπαγκάζ του αυτοκινήτου σου.Eπομένως, το μεγάφωνο είναι σχεδιασμένο να παίζει σε καμπίνα bass reflex, για να έχει την σωστότερη απόδοση και όχι στον ελέυθερο χώρο του πορτ μπαγκάζ ( ο χώρος του πορτ μπαγκάζ, δεν έιναι αεροστεγής καμπίνα ηχείου,οπότε υπάρχουν αρνητικές συνέπειες στην απόδοση του sub woofer και όχι μόνο).Τα λίτρα στα οποία πρέπει να δουλέυει ένα μεγάφωνο χαμηλών συχνοτήτων, τα καθορίζουν τα χαρακτηριστικά Thiele & small του μεγαφώνου (σαφώς με διάφορους υπολογισμούς αυτών των χαρακτηριστικών),τα οποία βέβαια οι σοβαρές εταιρίες κατασκευής μεγαφώνων, τα παρέχουν ελεύθερα είτε σε αρχείο pdf ,είτε σε έντυπη μορφή μαζί με την αγορά του μεγαφώνου. Φιλικά . :Smile:

----------


## pandas

Σας ευχαριστώ και θα σας ενημερώσω για το αποτέλεσμα εφ όσον κάνω αυτά που μου προτείνατε.

----------


## eebabs2000

> Για μέτρα για dc σε όλες τις εξόδους του ενισχυτή σου και μέτρα σε διάφορες εντάσεις.
> 
> Πες μας και πως τα έχεις συνδέσει.
> 
> ΥΓ. Το sub χρειάζεται κουτί. Τώρα πηγαίνει σαν τρελό και δεν ακούγεται όσο θα έπρεπε.


Και μένα εκεί πήγε το μυαλό μου, για DC στις εξόδους. Μη βάζεις σήμα στην είσοδο ή καλύτερα βραχυκύκλωσε την είσοδο, και έχοντας το πολύμετρο στην έξοδο, άρχισε να αυξάνεις την ένταση για να δούμε αν αυξάνεται η DC στην έξοδο. Αν ναι, τότε μπορεί κάποιος ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής στο πρώτο στάδιο ενίσχυσης να θέλει αλλαγή.

----------


## east electronics

1) ΤΟ μεγαφωνο που εχεις για αυτη την δουλεια  ειναι μικρο ( ασχετα με το τι γραφει απανω ) 
2) και δεδομενο το μεγαφωνο σου εχει αρπαξει  ( ειναι για καψιμο δλδ αλλα οχι ακομα  προφανως σε λιγο ) 
3) διαβαζουμε και λιγη θεωρια και δεν κανουμε του κεφαλιου  μας .... η τοποθετηση που εχεις κανει ειναι θλιβερη για τους παρακατω λογους 

α) το μεγαφωνο ειναι επαγωγικο φορτιο σημαινει οτι καθε φορα που το " φορτιζεις " με ηχο και κανει την εκτονωση μπροστα κατα την ωρα που ο κωνος επιστρεφει στην θεση του παραγη μια ταση τελειως αντιστροφη  με αυτην που παραγει ο ενισχυτης και ετσι ο ενισχυτης σου εχει να αντιμετωπισει και αυτο 

β) στην εταζερα ενα μεγφωνο χαμηλων οπως ειναι αυτο που εχεις απλα κανει " διαδρομες " που επιβαρυνουν τον ενισχυτη οπως ειπα παραπανω χωρις να μπορουν να αποδωσουν τις  χαμηλες συχνοτητες για τις οποιες ειναι σχεδιασμενο το μεγαφωνο τις οποιες μπορει αν αποδωσει μονο σε καμπινα η οποια οσο πιο σωστα σχεδιασμενη ειναι αλλα και συντονισμενη στο αναλογο μεγαφωνο οχι μονο θα αποδιδει τις χαμηλες  αλλα θα τις ενισχυει κιολας χωρις επιπλεον κοστος σε ενισχυτες λογω του σωστου συντονισμου μεγαφωνου και καμπινας ..

γ) Περα απο ολα τα παραπανω καθε φορα  που εχεις κλειστο το καπω  ο αερας  που "κινει" το μεγαφωνο των χαμηλων  θα επιρεασει και τα μεγαφωνα που εχεις για τις μεσαιες και υψηλες στα πλαινα εκτων πραγματων απο την στιγμη  που βρισκονται θεωρητικα στην ιδια καμπινα με πολυ καταστροφικα αποτελεσματα οπως ακυρωσεις φασεων , αυξημενες θερμοκρασιες στους ενισχυτες , και γενικοτερα κακη ποιοτητα ηχου 

δ) τελος ακομα και με σωστη καμπινα μπασσου  με μια πρωτη ματια δεν βλεπω οι "δορυφοροι" να μπορουν να ακολουθησουν σε  SPL  το μεγαφωνο των χαμηλων με αποτελσμα ακομα και αν μπεις στην διαδικασια να φιαξεις η να αγορασεις καμπινα για το sub  το τελικο αποτελεσμα θα ειναι μαλλον καγκουραδικο και τα μπασσα δεν θα μαζευτουν η τουλαχιστον να ερθουν σε ισοροπια με τα υπολοιπα μεσαι και πριμα ...

αυτα ....

----------

ezizu (29-03-12)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> 1) ΤΟ μεγαφωνο που εχεις για αυτη την δουλεια  ειναι μικρο ( ασχετα με το τι γραφει απανω ) 
> 2) και δεδομενο το μεγαφωνο σου εχει αρπαξει  ( ειναι για καψιμο δλδ αλλα οχι ακομα  προφανως σε λιγο ) 
> 3) διαβαζουμε και λιγη θεωρια και δεν κανουμε του κεφαλιου  μας .... η τοποθετηση που εχεις κανει ειναι θλιβερη για τους παρακατω λογους 
> 
> α) το μεγαφωνο ειναι επαγωγικο φορτιο σημαινει οτι καθε φορα που το " φορτιζεις " με ηχο και κανει την εκτονωση μπροστα κατα την ωρα που ο κωνος επιστρεφει στην θεση του παραγη μια ταση τελειως αντιστροφη  με αυτην που παραγει ο ενισχυτης και ετσι ο ενισχυτης σου εχει να αντιμετωπισει και αυτο 
> 
> β) στην εταζερα ενα μεγφωνο χαμηλων οπως ειναι αυτο που εχεις απλα κανει " διαδρομες " που επιβαρυνουν τον ενισχυτη οπως ειπα παραπανω χωρις να μπορουν να αποδωσουν τις  χαμηλες συχνοτητες για τις οποιες ειναι σχεδιασμενο το μεγαφωνο τις οποιες μπορει αν αποδωσει μονο σε καμπινα η οποια οσο πιο σωστα σχεδιασμενη ειναι αλλα και συντονισμενη στο αναλογο μεγαφωνο οχι μονο θα αποδιδει τις χαμηλες  αλλα θα τις ενισχυει κιολας χωρις επιπλεον κοστος σε ενισχυτες λογω του σωστου συντονισμου μεγαφωνου και καμπινας ..
> 
> γ) Περα απο ολα τα παραπανω καθε φορα  που εχεις κλειστο το καπω  ο αερας  που "κινει" το μεγαφωνο των χαμηλων  θα επιρεασει και τα μεγαφωνα που εχεις για τις μεσαιες και υψηλες στα πλαινα εκτων πραγματων απο την στιγμη  που βρισκονται θεωρητικα στην ιδια καμπινα με πολυ καταστροφικα αποτελεσματα οπως ακυρωσεις φασεων , αυξημενες θερμοκρασιες στους ενισχυτες , και γενικοτερα κακη ποιοτητα ηχου 
> ...




έτσι  ακριβώς

----------


## pandas

> 1) ΤΟ μεγαφωνο που εχεις για αυτη την δουλεια  ειναι μικρο ( ασχετα με το τι γραφει απανω ) 
> 2) και δεδομενο το μεγαφωνο σου εχει αρπαξει  ( ειναι για καψιμο δλδ αλλα οχι ακομα  προφανως σε λιγο ) 
> 3) διαβαζουμε και λιγη θεωρια και δεν κανουμε του κεφαλιου  μας .... η τοποθετηση που εχεις κανει ειναι θλιβερη για τους παρακατω λογους 
> 
> α) το μεγαφωνο ειναι επαγωγικο φορτιο σημαινει οτι καθε φορα που το " φορτιζεις " με ηχο και κανει την εκτονωση μπροστα κατα την ωρα που ο κωνος επιστρεφει στην θεση του παραγη μια ταση τελειως αντιστροφη  με αυτην που παραγει ο ενισχυτης και ετσι ο ενισχυτης σου εχει να αντιμετωπισει και αυτο 
> 
> β) στην εταζερα ενα μεγφωνο χαμηλων οπως ειναι αυτο που εχεις απλα κανει " διαδρομες " που επιβαρυνουν τον ενισχυτη οπως ειπα παραπανω χωρις να μπορουν να αποδωσουν τις  χαμηλες συχνοτητες για τις οποιες ειναι σχεδιασμενο το μεγαφωνο τις οποιες μπορει αν αποδωσει μονο σε καμπινα η οποια οσο πιο σωστα σχεδιασμενη ειναι αλλα και συντονισμενη στο αναλογο μεγαφωνο οχι μονο θα αποδιδει τις χαμηλες  αλλα θα τις ενισχυει κιολας χωρις επιπλεον κοστος σε ενισχυτες λογω του σωστου συντονισμου μεγαφωνου και καμπινας ..
> 
> γ) Περα απο ολα τα παραπανω καθε φορα  που εχεις κλειστο το καπω  ο αερας  που "κινει" το μεγαφωνο των χαμηλων  θα επιρεασει και τα μεγαφωνα που εχεις για τις μεσαιες και υψηλες στα πλαινα εκτων πραγματων απο την στιγμη  που βρισκονται θεωρητικα στην ιδια καμπινα με πολυ καταστροφικα αποτελεσματα οπως ακυρωσεις φασεων , αυξημενες θερμοκρασιες στους ενισχυτες , και γενικοτερα κακη ποιοτητα ηχου 
> ...


ΟΚ.Κατανοητά όλα και πιστεύω οτι έτσι θα είναι.Απλά ζήτησα μια βοήθεια απο εσάς σε ένα πρόβλημα που έχω και όχι κριτική της δουλειάς που έκανα.Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## east electronics

μα το προβλημα σου προερχεται απο την δουλεια που εκανες οποτε σαφως και η κρητικη εχει να κανει με την δουλεια σου ....

Ξερεις .... οταν μαγειρευει η γυναικα μου το να φιαξει ενα κακο φαγητο με ενα καλο φαγητο καταναλωνει τον ιδιο χρονο και τα ιδια υλικα ..το μονο που αλλαζει για να γινει καλο το φαγητο ειναι λιγη γνωση παραπανω ...κατα τα αλλα η εγκατασταη η καλωδιωση η συνδεσμολογια και οι ρυθμισεις που εκανες  σαφως και απαιτουν κοπο χρονο και χρημα και σαφως κουραστηκες για να φερεις αυτο το αποτελεσμα .... ασχετα βεβαια αν αυτο εχει αρκετα προβληματα ...

Αυτα ....

----------


## Danza

Απενεργοποιείς bass boost.
Ρυθμίζεις σωστά το Gain στον ενισχυτή γιατί προφανώς το έχεις τέρμα και παραμορφώνει ο ενισχυτής.

Και θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, κάποτε είχαμε βάλει ένα subwoofer 6.5kW RMS (!) (ESX Quantum 15") σε ενισχυτή 3kW RMS.
Το μεγάφωνο μύριζε, αλλά για να το "γαργαλήσουμε" λείπανε άλλα 3kW, άρα τι έφταιγε? Ο ενισχυτής ήταν μικρός και έβγαζε παραμόρφωση.

Το Gain δεν είναι LEVEL ή Volume για να το βάζουμε τέρμα, όταν οι ρυθμίσεις σου γίνουν σωστές και τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας είναι ΟΚ τότε δεν θα σου ξαναμυρίσει καμμένο ποτέ!

Φιλικά Δημήτρης, πρώην επαγγελματίας εγκαταστάτης.

----------


## pandas

> Απενεργοποιείς bass boost.
> Ρυθμίζεις σωστά το Gain στον ενισχυτή γιατί προφανώς το έχεις τέρμα και παραμορφώνει ο ενισχυτής.
> 
> Και θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, κάποτε είχαμε βάλει ένα subwoofer 6.5kW RMS (!) (ESX Quantum 15") σε ενισχυτή 3kW RMS.
> Το μεγάφωνο μύριζε, αλλά για να το "γαργαλήσουμε" λείπανε άλλα 3kW, άρα τι έφταιγε? Ο ενισχυτής ήταν μικρός και έβγαζε παραμόρφωση.
> 
> Το Gain δεν είναι LEVEL ή Volume για να το βάζουμε τέρμα, όταν οι ρυθμίσεις σου γίνουν σωστές και τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας είναι ΟΚ τότε δεν θα σου ξαναμυρίσει καμμένο ποτέ!
> 
> Φιλικά Δημήτρης, πρώην επαγγελματίας εγκαταστάτης.


Σ΄Ευχαριστώ πολύ.Θα το δοκιμάσω άμεσα.

----------


## Danza

Θα σου πω ενα κόλπο να ρυθμίσεις.

Το sub level της πηγής σου στα 3/4.
Το volume της πηγής σου στα 3/4.
Και δίνεις gain στον ενισχυτή μέχρι να ακούγεται γλυκό το μπάσο, όχι να "παρταλιάζει", δηλαδή να βλέπεις το ηχείο να "ελέγχεται" απο τον ενισχυτή όχι να κουνιέται ανεξέλεγκτο.....

Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## east electronics

παρταλιαζει ... ωραια εκφραση ..... αληθεια το "πρωην επαγγελματιας"  που κολλαει Δημητρη ?  .... για να χρησιμοποιησω την δικα σου εκφραση απο την στιγμη που το μεγαφωνο ειναι στον "αερα " και οχι σεκαμπινα θα "παρταλιαζει " και με 20 βαττ ισχυ .....

----------


## Danza

> παρταλιαζει ... ωραια εκφραση ..... αληθεια το "πρωην επαγγελματιας"  που κολλαει Δημητρη ?  .... για να χρησιμοποιησω την δικα σου εκφραση απο την στιγμη που το μεγαφωνο ειναι στον "αερα " και οχι σεκαμπινα θα "παρταλιαζει " και με 20 βαττ ισχυ .....


Ταιριάζει οτι το 1ο κύριο επαγγελμά μου ήταν "Τεχνικός ηχοσυστημάτων αυτοκινήτου" απο το 2006 μέχρι το 2009 όπου και "έσβησε" σαν κλάδος και για αυτό το παράτησα.

Σύντομο βιογραφικό:

Πάνελ ότι συνδιασμό μπορείς να φανταστείς μέχρι 9+9 8" σε κάθε πόρτα, βαφτά είτε δερματίνη.
Κούτες απο 8" subwoofer μέχρι τοίχο με 6x12" και 4x15".
Τροφοδοσίες με "απόθεμα" μέχρι 2000Ah (μπαταρίες παράλληλες με χαλκόμπαρες είτε στοιχεία 4vDC 450Αh κινητής τηλεφωνίας)
Εγκαταστάσεις δυναμό >200Α
Carputer

και εκτός απο αυτά τα SPLάδικα αυτοκίνητα έχω ασχοληθεί και με SQ (Sound Quality) όπως
phase linear
Conchord
phase
Peerless
Scan Speak
κλπ.
Όλα τα παραπάνω ενεργά με 3δρομα/4δρομα crossover, καλώδια σήματος φτιαχτά στο χέρι με έξτρα θωράκιση για θορύβους, καλώδια τροφοδοσίας με κόσσες κολλημένες με καλάι και όχι πρεσσαριστές κλπ.

Τώρα όσον αφορά τον φίλο ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ οτι το ηχείο πρέπει να μπεί σε κούτα και επειδή αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω το θέμα κουτί για αυτό και δεν ανέφερα τίποτα.

Υ.γ. το παρταλιάζει είναι πιο εύκολο να το κατανοήσει ένας που δεν ξέρει να καταλάβει τι σημαίνει να ακούς παραμόρφωση στους πχ 60 κύκλους low pass....

----------


## east electronics

οκ ...τωρα καπου το σωσες  χα χα χα χα ... τι κανεις τωρα Δημηρη ? δουλευεις ?

----------


## Danza

Τι εισαι συ ρε παιδί μου.... Αμέσως γίνεσαι καραμπίνα! χαχαχα

Τώρα όχι Σάκη, στο ψάξιμο είμαι! Η τελευταία μου δουλειά ήταν οδηγός αλλά με σταμάτησε λόγο περικοπής προσωπικού.

----------


## pandas

> Θα σου πω ενα κόλπο να ρυθμίσεις.
> 
> Το sub level της πηγής σου στα 3/4.
> Το volume της πηγής σου στα 3/4.
> Και δίνεις gain στον ενισχυτή μέχρι να ακούγεται γλυκό το μπάσο, όχι να "παρταλιάζει", δηλαδή να βλέπεις το ηχείο να "ελέγχεται" απο τον ενισχυτή όχι να κουνιέται ανεξέλεγκτο.....
> 
> Καλή επιτυχία!


Δημήτρη είχες δίκιο.Χαμήλωσα το level του καναλιού που είναι το sub και ακούγοντας την μουσική στην ένταση που είχα προαναφέρει για αρκετή ώρα όλα πήγαν καλά. Σε ευχαριστώ και σου εύχομαι να βρείς μια καλή δουλειά.

----------


## Danza

Χαίρομαι που βοήθησα Νίκο! Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε!

Υ.γ. Μιας και έχεις το 1ο μου αμάξι (Cinque Sporting ήταν το 1ο μου και αξέχαστο......) φτιάξε μια ωραία κούτα και βάλε μέσα το σαμπάκι, τότε θα παίξει σωστά  :Wink: 

Να σε φτιάξω λίγο?


Και να η "πλάτη" των καθισμάτων τι ήταν.....


Καλά δεν λέμε για τόσο πολύ, το είχα παρακάνει.... Αλλά ένα κουτάκι επιβάλεται!

----------


## pandas

Δημήτρη όντως με <<έφτιαξες>> αλλά δυστυχώς το μοιραζόμαστε 3 άτομα και είναι δύσκολο να δεσμεύσω τόσο χώρο.Φυσικά για μένα έχει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ συναισθηματική αξία είναι το πρώτο μου αυτοκίνητο και απο ότι φαίνετε θα γίνει και το τελευταίο. Επειδή δεν σκέφτομαι τρόπο να σε ευχαριστήσω το μόνο που μου έρχετε στο μυαλό είναι μια φωτό για να προσέξεις τις λεπτομέρειες και φυσικά να θυμηθείς τα παλιά :Lol:   Καλό σου βράδυ.....

Foto.jpg

----------

Danza (29-03-12)

----------

